
Open-Source Home Automation - neya
https://www.home-assistant.io/
======
escapologybb
Just wanted to say that my life as a quadriplegic would be 13.4 million
percent more crap without Home Assistant. Being quadriplegic and having
something as open as Home Assistant is absolutely amazing, I have automated
absolutely everything in the house and home assistant has not choked once.

Couple that with one of the friendliest communities for newbies I have come
across in a long time and you have something really awesome.

I've been using it for a couple of years, I have tried all the other open
source alternatives but nothing really comes close for me. I'm actually
fiddling with my installation right now as it were.

I cannot plug my phone in to charge it up myself obviously, so I am writing a
little automation that will check who is in the house and announce through the
speakers my phone needs charging up or send them a text message if I have
their phone number when my mobile phone charge gets below 20%.

Totally cool beanz and I am totally serious about how much easier this makes
my life as a quadriplegic.

~~~
cmroanirgo
Thanks for your comment. I came to this discussion with my blinkers on, so to
speak, pre -judging how I need less automation in my world, and you give
concrete evidence how someone's "meh" can be balanced by untold advantages
(13.4 million, in fact) of such a system.

Thanks for making me eat humble pie and broadening my views. Sometimes more
tech is helpful indeed.

Ps: The way you're applying it is creative and awesome too!

~~~
escapologybb
No need to eat humble pie at all! it has been my experience thatEngineers And
other reprobates like the ones that haunt can use don't know anything about
this stuff, but the second it is brought to their attention I pretty uniformly
had positive responses along the lines of "hmm, that is an interesting
engineering question" and away we go. :-)

It is one of the wonderful things about this place, who gives a crap about the
emotion being quadriplegic (I certainly don't) let's just solve the logistical
problems! And as far as I'm concerned all of the problems that disability has
introduced into my life have solutions that revolve around logistics, which
project/process/company/widget do I need to buy/invent/collaborate on to make
this thing work. It's great.

------
adyus
Any discussion of Home Assistant should start with the founder's vision, which
I found very clear: [https://www.home-assistant.io/blog/2016/01/19/perfect-
home-a...](https://www.home-assistant.io/blog/2016/01/19/perfect-home-
automation/)

The purpose of Home Assistant is to first observe all data flowing through
your house, by connecting all existing sensors, switches, gateways and
anything else that has a digital pulse.

The second step is control, having centralized access through a web or mobile
app to all moving parts of a home.

However, the power of HA comes from the third step: automation. The best
interface is the one you can forget exists.

I've been running HA for over two years. Aside from being lazy about upgrading
to newer versions and adjusting to breaking changes, it's been working great
and has spoiled me and my wife. We now expect every house we visit to
automatically unlock before we reach the door, for the lights to turn on (and
gradually off) automatically as we move through rooms, and for our phones to
notify us when the best time to open a window would be, to naturally cool
during the summer. It's great to have cold light during the day and warm,
lower level light as the evening progresses.

Together with the Python environment provided by appdaemon, there's almost no
limits to what you can do, provided you instrument your house with sensors and
switches as best as you can.

~~~
ethanpil
I'm curious how you setup "automatically unlock before we reach the door"

~~~
kevinsundar
Motion sensor on patio. When it detects motion, check if your phone joined the
network in the last minute and that a few minutes ago you were not in the gps
area of your house. Send command to unlock the lock. Send a push notification
that it unlocked so you know if it triggered on accident (incredibly unlikely
when using motion + gps + wifi).

The motion sensor isn't strictly necessary, you can use the phone joining the
network as a trigger. It's just an extra filter to ensure there are no
accidental unlocks. It will also prevent unlocks if you come home, park, and
then leave without attempting to enter.

That's how I would do it, all easily doable in home assistant.

~~~
LegitShady
Id want another authentication level like fingerprint in the action so if I
drop my phone its not still a key. I like the general plan, but two levels of
identification if possible.

~~~
jdnenej
It's just as secure as keys as it is though. If you drop your physical keys
they still work as keys and also can't be revoked.

~~~
derefr
More secure than keys—you can't remote-wipe keys. (And, presuming the network
requires a password, remote-wiping the phone would make it not join the
network any more.)

~~~
__david__
Re-keying the locks is kind of like remote wiping all the keys at once.
Certainly not as fine grained, but will work in a pinch.

------
jedberg
Back in June an animal chewed through the fiber line to my house. It took AT&T
three trips and five days to fix it.

In those five days I became acutely aware of how internet dependent my home
automation is. I vowed to no longer invest in home automation that requires
non-local access.

This will definitely help accelerate the process.

~~~
ryall
Ever tried to use Plex? Your media's "right there" on your local network but
you can't play it without internet.

~~~
aewens
There is a setting in Plex that will allow it to work without authentication
for any devices connecting from a defined subnet. So I just set this to my
home network's setup and can use it without issue whether I have an Internet
connection or not.

I confirmed this when I tested my Plex server on a Raspberry Pi out in a cabin
in the middle of nowhere and it streamed fine without an Internet connection.

~~~
LegitShady
...help a brother out, what is this setting? I can't find it.

~~~
ThatPlayer
I believe he's talking about Server Settings > Network > List of IP Address
and networks that are allowed without auth

~~~
LegitShady
thanks I'll check it out

------
Negitivefrags
I have a pretty big install of Home Assistant. You can see a screenshot of my
main dashboard here.

[https://i.imgur.com/pJAGAZT.png](https://i.imgur.com/pJAGAZT.png)

When I built the house I decided that I was looking for a Home Automation
system that was going to be:

a) Open source, or open standards

b) Everything can be done entirely locally

I settled with using the KNX system for the primary actuators for the house,
with Home Assistant for automation and control.

One nice property of KNX is that it's distributed, you don't need any central
manager for the system to work, so if you press a light switch, then that
sends a packet on the KNX network directly to the light actuator. Then there
is an IP/KNX bridge to allow you to interact with the KNX network to hack on
it.

All the "light" automation in the house is all done using KNX programming. For
example, walk into hall, light turns on. You don't need a central authority
for that. The motion sensor just talks to the light directly.

For anything more complex, Home Assistant get's involved for all the more
"global" automation via the IP/KNX bridge.

And of course you can control everything through it's app. I love how fast and
responsive it is since it's local. It's maybe 100ms at most from clicking the
button in the app to the light being on.

The main thing I can't do without the cloud is voice control. I'm using Google
Homes for it which Home Assistant exposes all my devices to. Local voice
control systems really suck compared to Google unfortunately.

Another thing I'm happy I did is just put sensors for everything everywhere
through the house. Here is a screenshot of _most_ of them.

[https://i.imgur.com/5VeMuE1.png](https://i.imgur.com/5VeMuE1.png)

I actually have more data then this that I haven't bothered to hook up yet
since it hasn't been important. Like the motion sensors also provide light
levels and so on.

Overall, I would definately recommend Home Assistant.

~~~
niemyjski
I have over 500 sensors integrated into my home and when all done will have
over 1k. I find the biggest problem when you get big is that home assistant
has no way to deal with back pressure of updating networked sensors. Once you
have issues with say 5-6 sensors it starts cascading.. you hit 10 which could
be just ecobee sensors or homekit it can bring down homeassistant.

~~~
rubidium
That just seems excessive. Can you help me make sense of what for?

~~~
niemyjski
Please see my reply below.

------
balloob
Founder Home Assistant here. Thanks for all the wonderful comments.

~~~
Sendotsh
As a disabled person, I couldn’t even begin to describe how much of a tangible
improvement HA has had in my life. Being able to turn all the lights off from
my bed before I go to sleep, or have the heater in the kids room turn on
automatically if temps drop, etc etc, has quite literally saved me
immeasurable amounts of physical pain.

Thank you so much.

------
sigwinch28
I love home assistant, but find the automation subsystem to be lacking in both
ease of configuration and features.

I found a happy middle ground by installing Node-RED [0] on the same machine
and linking it to home assistant via the home assistant websocket plugin [1].

It allows me to create visual workflows for automations, which I find much
better to use than raw yaml files.

[0]: [https://nodered.org/](https://nodered.org/) [1]:
[https://flows.nodered.org/node/node-red-contrib-home-
assista...](https://flows.nodered.org/node/node-red-contrib-home-assistant-
websocket)

~~~
adyus
If you speak a little Python, you should look into appdaemon, it's a
developer's (non-UI) way of doing the same.

~~~
sigwinch28
I hadn't seen that before, but I don't think it addresses my biggest problem
with HA automations: it's not a GUI.

When I'm developing my automations I often need to do a lot of testing and
debugging when things don't work as expected. I find that Node-RED allows me
to do this extremely easily as I can click on nodes and see what values are
being passed around, and what state things are in.

Nonetheless, I'll look into AppDaemon :)

~~~
adyus
AppDaemon would be great for that, as the callback methods it requires for
listening to state changes or scheduled timer can be independently unit tested
and debugged.

------
mlaretallack
I have been using home assistant for about 6 months now.

Currently I am mainly using it to show what is happening around the home
(device detection, adsl data usage, weather from my simple weather station,
house power usage etc, local train level crossing state (barrier down/up))

Very impressed with how easy it is to add new items to the overview.

I have one smart plug, the intention is to control the Christmas lights this
year. I did do this about 15 years ago with my old x10 system and it would be
nice to try something a bit more advanced.

~~~
MrQuincle
You mean like what I'm doing right now on a fair all the time... :-)

[https://twitter.com/annevanrossum/status/1200478825458622464...](https://twitter.com/annevanrossum/status/1200478825458622464?s=19)

This is not the interesting feature of this system by the way. That is
microgeofencing, knowing per room where people are. Yes, you know where you
are in the house. However, your "smart" home does not.

Integration with home assistant is on the roadmap. We need a few more people
to want it.

Yes, it's a shameless plug. However, there aren't many open source hardware
products on the market, so I think it contributes to the discussion.

~~~
a254613e
> Yes, you know where you are in the house. However, your "smart" home does
> not.

I solved this in home assistant by adding sensors to my doors inside the
apartment.

For example if the living room doors are closed, and after that there's
movement inside, the room is marked as "occupied". It works really well.

Same could be achieved with straight line movement sensors on the door frames,
if you're someone who keeps the doors open all the time.

And speaking of open source, my whole smart home setup (from sensors, lights,
heating, etc) works offline and using open source software and protocols even
if hardware isn't open source itself. Which I found to be a good tradeoff.

~~~
MrQuincle
Yeah, then you've more data. It will work better because even if it doesn't
see movements you know the door hasn't opened so the person has to be in there
still.

I think you will run into trouble if there are more people in your household
though. But it's a smart idea!

------
rb2k_
I've switched a lot of my existing light automation over to esphome [0]. I
flashed it on various cheap LED Wifi bulbs that have been 'liberated' via tuya
convert [1]

After going through zigbee and zwave, I feel like I finally arrived at a
solution that allows me plenty of reasonably priced selection and extreme
customization (e.g. just using the warm/cold white LEDs on a RGB+white bulb).

Great experience so far and completely automated integration within
homeassistant.

I hope that the esphome-configs project [2] will grow over the next little
while and provide more and more copy+paste configurations for various
hardware.

[0] [https://esphome.io/](https://esphome.io/)

[1] [https://github.com/ct-Open-Source/tuya-convert](https://github.com/ct-
Open-Source/tuya-convert)

[2] [https://esphome-configs.io/](https://esphome-configs.io/)

~~~
BrandoElFollito
Another excellent firmware is ESPurna
([https://github.com/xoseperez/espurna](https://github.com/xoseperez/espurna)).
It covers zillionsof devices (including the WiFi bulbs)

------
ananonymoususer
Any discussion of open source home automation should include Mozilla's
"Things": [https://iot.mozilla.org/gateway/](https://iot.mozilla.org/gateway/)

~~~
gatherhunterer
I greatly prefer Mozilla’s solution. Home Assistant seemed to have some
critical issues when I used it for my two switches and one light bulb. Even
turning them on and off on a schedule was dubious. It would forget a device or
two and leave it as-is indefinitely. I found it odd that Home Assistant would
not alert me to a lost device. Not only does WebThings work for me but it also
has a UI that has some thought put into it instead of just spitting its API
into a Material interface. It is much easier to use on a small mobile device
because of its intentional responsiveness. Maybe it just did not play well
with my devices but Home Assistant felt like an MVP that was not up to the
task of dependability.

~~~
SEJeff
When did you last try home assistant? It improves very rapidly and the new
“Lovelace” interface is insanely customizable along with being excellent on
mobile.

~~~
gatherhunterer
This was over the summer that I tried it and traded it in for Mozilla’s
WebThings.

------
abstractbarista
I absolutely love HA. Using Z-Wave mesh network to control most things,
especially lighting and fans. From automating your smart TV, alarm and CCTV,
HVAC, garden watering, etc.. It's pretty limitless and there seems to be an
integration for everything.

You can get really smart about things by tying actions to complex combinations
of states. I now often 'forget' to hit the light switch when entering rooms in
other homes.

~~~
lostlogin
What are you using for the watering? I’ve got a deep distrust of automation
combined with mains pressure water which I’m trying to overcome.

~~~
abstractbarista
Yes so it's a Z-Wave valve which has been connected to a split off of the cold
water line to my kitchen sink. Typically this valve could be used to control
your mains but I'm just using it to feed some drip lines. Basically one small
garden and then a few runs to individual planters with an adjustable dripper
on the end.

I have automations to limit watering if it has rained recently, and also to
increase watering if the day has been extremely hot. Still looking to make it
even smarter but this has already been a great improvement.

~~~
brandon
Do you have a make/model or link for the valve? I went all-in on Z-Wave and am
similarly interested in controlling drip-lines.

------
dang
A thread from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17826373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17826373)

2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15521743](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15521743)

------
TeeWEE
I used OpenHab2 in the past. But its quite heavy, and bulky. However it works
well... What i did notice is z-wave commands where slow on the raspberry pi..

I moved to Home Assistent and i'm not moving back. I did like the more plugin-
like architecture & technical design of openhab better... But that makes it
bulky. Openhab feels more mature, but also has a lot more legacy... HA is just
movign faster...

~~~
dsteinman
Z-Wave is a bit slow/delayed even when interacting directly with the zwave
open API.

------
skittleson
I started with home assistant then moved to node red. Both have rich
communities and plugins. If you want to do more javascript, use node red.

~~~
adamfeldman
I've really enjoyed using node-red together with Home Assistant. Home
Assistant manages the connections to devices and allows me to set up a nice
UI, while node-red allows me to do more complex automation logic.

node-red is available as a hass.io add-on [1], with the Home Assistant node-
red plugin pre-installed

[1]: [https://github.com/hassio-addons/addon-node-
red](https://github.com/hassio-addons/addon-node-red)

~~~
mlaretallack
I think this is exactly the point of the developers,

First seal to see Then seal to control

Home assistant is the "see" bit. Then you use it (or something else) to
control the process

------
wwweston
If I want something simple that either passes power through or triggers a
switch in response to a configurable/trainable voice command that _isn’t_ net
connected, what’s my best bet?

~~~
tssk
What about
[https://iot.mozilla.org/gateway/](https://iot.mozilla.org/gateway/) ?

~~~
JshWright
How would that help? It appears to provide a subset of Home Assistant's
functionality.

~~~
tssk
I thought it provides simple alternative (as asked) with voice commands. But
when reading the details the voice processing is not offline (as asked).

\---

Note that in the 0.8 gateway release, browser-based voice commands are
processed using Google’s voice assistant API, so the audio strings are
processed in the cloud. The speech-to-text result is passed back to your
gateway. If you instead type a command into the text field of the smart
assistant screen, those commands are processed locally and do not require a
connection to the Internet.

[https://iot.mozilla.org/docs/gateway-user-
guide.html](https://iot.mozilla.org/docs/gateway-user-guide.html)

EDIT: But hopefully they will move to something like offline Common Voice in
some future release.

~~~
JshWright
Home Assistant's Almond/Ada integration does the same thing (without sending
anything to Google)

------
jeena
Last year I gave a talk about my setup in Gothenburg:
[https://conf.tube/videos/watch/e4bab8ef-
be61-4036-b165-76890...](https://conf.tube/videos/watch/e4bab8ef-
be61-4036-b165-76890c30bfc1)

------
mattlondon
I found that home assistant does not appear to have native integration with
Google home the last time I looked? I ended up using openhab which has native
Google and Alexa integration, although I am not a fan of openhab as it feels
ludicrously over-complicated for even the simplest of things.

My lesson learnt after several years going through smartthings, home-brew
stuff with raspberry pis, home assistant, demoticz, and openhab using ZigBee
or zwave is to make sure your core infrastructure (i.e. things you want to
control) is MQTT-based running over wi-fi/ethernet and all your
plugs/lights/etc are independently controllable via sending raw MQTT commands
on your home network.

If you need to rely on a working internet connection, or too many third party
things (e.g. IFTTT) you are going to have a bad time when things inevitably
break/change/have an outage/become inexplicably slow/get shutdown etc. Once
you standardise on MQTT you can switch out HA/OpenHab/others with minimal
fuss, and you have great controll and backup options. WiFi just seems rock-
solid Vs ZigBee or z-wave that just seemed so troublesome and unreliable.

Tasmota (1) + mosquito running on a RPi has finally given me a reliable set up
after years of struggling. It is some rock-solid MQTT compatible firmware for
ESP8266 devices.

1 - [https://github.com/arendst/Tasmota](https://github.com/arendst/Tasmota)

~~~
jmuguy
Z-wave/Zigbee are complicated but a necessary evil since wifi and batteries
don't play well together.

You might want to look into
[https://github.com/OpenZWave/Zwave2Mqtt](https://github.com/OpenZWave/Zwave2Mqtt)
and other projects like it to give you the nice mqtt control over zwave.

------
dazhbog
We are a manufacturer too with a new product that brings home and industrial
equipment online (smart hub and stuff). Only heard of openHAB but this looks
awesome. We shall implement. Thanks HN.

~~~
SEJeff
Pull requests for integrations are always happily accepted. Just fork the
project, follow the contribution guidelines, and send a GitHub pull request.
Thanks!

I got started as a contributor to home assistant by sending patches to the
Sonos integration.

------
soulskill
Tangential to this -- anyone have a good resource for selecting smart devices
that are private and secure?

~~~
Vaslo
Yes - would really like a good doorbell camera that I can host at home. Seems
like the Amazon and Google are the best unfortunately.

~~~
macrolime
Check out doorbird [https://www.doorbird.com](https://www.doorbird.com)

~~~
SEJeff
Can confirm. The doorbird is great. I use it with home assistant

------
baybal2
One of our clients is using Home Assistant in a 10000+ apartments deployment
with Rockchip + esp32 hardware we made.

~~~
lostlogin
Is there are write up of this anywhere? This is truely massive and must have
some unique problems and solutions.

~~~
baybal2
> Is there are write up of this anywhere? This is truely massive

Massive? Samsung has been building smart apartments for over a decade now.
Those are way bigger

~~~
lostlogin
I didn’t know this, thank you.

------
dannyrosen
If you're interested in a similar solution (albeit closed sourced and managed)
that works in a non-cloud, fully off-line (re: internet) environment. Take a
look at [http://www.hubitat.com](http://www.hubitat.com). It supports zigbee,
zwave and wifi devices and has strong compatibility with the smartthings
ecosystem.

------
ngcc_hk
Need a bit intro as even state of union seem to need to watch a video. The
problem is it said open source then there is here and there Alexa. Do not want
to go into Apple and amazon and google ecology sphere as long as I can. It is
my home. Not want someone listen to mine. Not to mention we do not know what
authorury can get hold of given in a police state here

------
MrQuincle
Is it possible to adopt this as a manufacturer? For example, can we deploy
easily new functionality? Can we push security updates?

~~~
adamfeldman
Check out the existing hass.io infrastructure and HassOS open-source project,
which among other bits assist in pushing security updates:

* [https://www.home-assistant.io/hassio/](https://www.home-assistant.io/hassio/)

* [https://github.com/home-assistant/hassos](https://github.com/home-assistant/hassos)

~~~
kingosticks
I looked at using hassOS as a base for my rpi project but I struggled with how
exactly to do that. Looking at the readmes in that repo it doesn't look like
anything has changed on the documentation front.

------
bjd2385
I spun this OS up as a VM and it does not detect my Wemo smart plugs. However,
I'm also not able to detect them from my current phone (running v1.24, I
believe, of the app). However, my former phone, which is still running v1.23.1
of the app, _is_ able to see them and connect to them.

Anyone else experiencing this same thing?

------
debiandev
If only it was not so painful to package.

[https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=839786](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=839786)

------
martin_a
Great to see this thread. Was thinking about getting into this just some days
ago.

What hardware are you people running the system on? Raspberry Pi? Or something
more beefier? Or less?

I think they recommend a RPi 4 for the latest release...

~~~
mongol
Can anyone comment on pros and cons of running it virtualized on a Linux host?
I have capable hardware and would like to run it on that rather than on a
separate Pi device.

~~~
BrandoElFollito
I use the official HA docker version (not Hassio). It exactly replicates a
manual installation of HA.

Works great, I use it in network host mode because I did it by mistake
initially and suddenly discovered a few devices which joined via broadcast (my
Logitech Hub especially).

------
Norther
Can anyone recommend an affordable temperature/humidity sensor?

~~~
metrix
I would flash it with Tasmota, but these sensors are cheap/awesome:
[https://www.amazon.com/Sonoff-Temperature-Humidity-
Controlle...](https://www.amazon.com/Sonoff-Temperature-Humidity-Controller-
Appliances/dp/B075FSHKQ5/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?hvadid=78134099057334&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvqmt=e&keywords=sonoff+th16&qid=1575083424&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExUFVKQTFCSTRDTjZLJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwOTUzNjQ2MVYwRVY5NUlWQzg4UyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNTI5ODQzMVhNOFJPSDlBNFhTUSZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=)

------
shocks
I’m using Home Assistant to join all my IoT devices together, and Node RED to
provide a graphical programming layer for automation. It works really well.

------
krzyk
How does it compare to openhab?

------
mlaretallack
I do not have home automation

However I use Home assistant.

Why, because it shows me what is going on....

Its a dashboard for my house.

------
rb666
HASS is amazing, my entire house runs on it. Could not recommend it more!

------
escapologybb
EditedTo Add: well, that was meant to be a minor comment and request for
pointers but turned into somewhat of a rant. My apologies HMN, my apologies.
This kind of dashboard really does have the possibility of reducing the
overdoses I am subjecting amongst any number of other mistakes brought about
by lack of clear and understandable documentation. And once we have fixed it
for me, well from THEREON IS WHERE WE TAKE OVER THE WORLD!

On a slightly related note, does anybody remember that about a year or so ago
somebody posted his "Personal Analytics Dashboard" I think he called it.
Basically it detailed every aspect of his life. it was things like heart rate,
steps walked, miles run, cycles cycled along with all manner of other
nutritional input.

The thing that marked it out for me was that it took all those desperate
threads of information and display them in one easy to understand and
beautiful layout. But I cannot for the life of me find it!

At the moment I want to get to the state that when one of the nurses comes on
duty, she can get the iPad out of the server cupboard (after first pressing
her flic button to login) and see on one or two pages things like but not
limited to:

* Is the catheter turn on or off

* What is the bosses current heart rate (BPM)

* What is today's resting heart rate and how does it fit in over the week, the month and the year

* Which of the doors and windows are open and are they locked or not

* Did the boss get into his wheelchair today, and if so for how long and how far did he travel

* How many doses of his medication has he had today, and how many does that leave him with for the rest of the day

* Have there been any incidences of Autononmic Dysreflexia[1] or any other life-threatening shenanigans other parts of the team will need to know about

And on and on and on, so it would need to be expandable. It may be possible to
skin home assistance with something simple enough but I am not a designer.

I've lots of this data coming in already from lots of different sensors, I am
however just struggling with a way of turning those data into information that
non-technical users will not be put off by. Because if they are put off by it
then they will not use the system, and as this is going to be one of the
systems monitoring medication and my health et cetera I would really like them
to use. Non-technical users make up the huge majority of people who will be
using this system.

And to pre-empt what I know one of you will mention because you care about me,
I do not ever put my life in the hands of anyone person, process, widget or
anything else! It's nice to know you care. <3

I also hate spreadsheets. I mean, I will continue to use them obviously
because there is no choice. Just thought world should know that I hate them.

So yes I am pretty much totally comfortable purchasing sensors and and getting
my work PA to install them, I'm also having enormous fun creating new sensors
but what I am not enjoying is being quadriplegic and trying to draw out nice
designs.

Have a feeling it is not necessary and that there will be a simple way for me
to plug in all of my data streams and be given a very shiny dashboard that I
could maybe put on the wall of my office on some 17 inch screen something
similar.

\--------- I've included a couple of links describing autonomic dysreflexia,
but be warned it's not a nice condition and it is not fun having one of these
episodes. Not happy reading, just put them here for completeness

[1]: [https://www.christopherreeve.org/living-with-
paralysis/healt...](https://www.christopherreeve.org/living-with-
paralysis/health/secondary-conditions/autonomic-dysreflexia)

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomic_dysreflexia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomic_dysreflexia)

------
Krasnol
Oh god... Hass = Hate in German...

~~~
dredmorbius
Consider it a little gift.

~~~
Krasnol
"Gift" meaning "poison" German is quite fitting ;)

~~~
lostlogin
When the smart switch loses its connection and the coffee machine doesn’t
start at 6am, this is exactly correct.

